# Khorne Daemons in 8th.



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

You'll have to forgive my lack of knowledge, Fantasy is something I only glimpse at every so often.

But, I'm thinking about really getting into it with the release of 8th Edition.

I've done Dark Elves before, so I'm looking for something against that grain entirely.

I'm looking at Chaos Daemons of the khorne type. I've ordered the army book for shits and giggles anyway, but I have a few questions.

1. What is the general feel that people have toward a khorne army?
2. Is there any Khorne units I should stay away from?
3. Can I run DPs as rare choices?
4. What are the general weaknessess (I'm aware of shooting and lack of magic) but is there anything I need to be careful of? Like the dual side effect of Frenzy for example.

Thank you if you can be bothered to help me out


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1- in 7th a pure knorne army was nasty but not seen as being as cheesy as a standard daemon army. It had obvious flaws, so while it butchered all manner of enemies you still felt like you could beat it if you got the tactics right (unlike some armies when fighting other daemon lists).

2- not really, they are all cool and do different jobs (unlike 40k). Mebbe avoid bloodcrushers and use fleshhounds instead since a fleshhound unit with a hero on jugg is basically just as good... but its personal choice (and with the new plastic bloodcrusher models it could be really cool to see them on the table).

3- nope, DPs are lesser-GDs and as such are Lords. I dont think Ive ever seen one used in WFB since they really are the poor relation

4- You'll basically have 4 types of unit to play with as a mono-khorne army: bloodthirster, bloodletters, fleshhounds and bloodcrushers. The bloodthirster cdan beat almost anything 1on1 but will struggle with cannons and steadfast units. Bloodletters are T3 in WFB with only a 5++ save, they dont have a huge number of attacks either, so I think they'll be useful for getting lots of ranks to negate enemy steadfast but probably wont win all that many fights by themselves (enemies will almost always get to hit back, and will liekly to a lot of damage). Fleshhounds are quite like the BT- they'll beat almost anything but steadfast enemies wont run away. Bloodcrushers are very expensive and Im not all that sure they are worth it, due to the current cost of havig a unit of them Ive never really seen them used in WFB (and only ever seen 3-4 in 40k). Additionally to that there are herlads which add extra umph to other units, but arent really seperate in how you cant think of the army (its like upgrading a unit champion, just massively more powerful).
Basically I think mono-khorne is quite a tactically based daemon army- it has great hammer units and anvils in the shape of bloodletters... if you can get them working in harmony then I expect you'll do incradibly well, but if you cant you might struggle to see how the army could manage to win, let alone actually winning with it.


----------

